# Hey all!



## miller (Mar 25, 2009)

Just stumbled onto this site whilst looking for places to camp in Cornwall. Am visiting early April and looking for spectacular places to wake up to

We run a Mitsubishi Delica L300 Super Exceed. Which itself leans to wild camping, 4x4 so its pretty much go anywhere jobby. Doesnt have the luxuries as sink/loo/showers but hey its got a big comfy bed and a crystalite roof to watch the stars!







So now im on the hunt for some 'extreme' wild camping spots

pic taken from top of a Welsh Mountain, just off the 'Wayfarer' off-roading road






Cheers


Mike


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the wildys Miller
That looks a great vehicle for wilding.
I gather you travel to some interesting spots


weez
Tony


----------



## carico694 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Miller
Tintagel is great ,land of King Aurthers legand ! you can walk out to the castle on the headland ,falcons,ravens its like the end of the land.You can can stay in the car park no problem just a few quid for the night , loads of pubs and places to eat, or there is a caravan site in the village at the end 
cheers paul


----------



## miller (Mar 26, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> That looks a great vehicle for wilding.
> I gather you travel to some interesting spots



Yes! and trying to add a few more to the album in a couple of weeks.




			
				carico694 said:
			
		

> Tintagel is great ,land of King Aurthers legand ! you can walk out to the castle on the headland



COOL! i have just scouted that out on Google Earth, definitely something i would love so thats in on the itinerary. Thank you. Was this featured on BBC's Coast program? i have a vague recollection 


Cheers for the welcome guys


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Miller,
cracking looking camper, and welcome to the site.

Happy Camping


----------



## miller (Apr 17, 2009)

Best wilding experience i can relate after my little trip is a place called Bolberry Head, just West of Salcombe. Follow signs for Bolberry (two house town) then swing left following signs for the 'Light House Pub'. Just before the pub there is the turn into Scenic Area. 
I parked up beyond this and down out of the way. Okay with 4x4 possibly not with anything larger, larger stay in the scenic car park?


----------



## miller (Jul 23, 2009)

Well im moving up in the world of motorhomes! Ive sold this Delica and now purchased a Citroen C25 Swift Capri. Quite an old gal (19years)but still going strong. On low mileage and refurbished interior


----------

